# ***OFFICIAL*** Tim Kennedy vs. Yoel Romero Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Middleweight bout: 185 pounds*















​


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Yoel is dynamic and fun to watch. Kennedy is literally a wet blanket. I think Yoel brings the noise and finishes Kennedy.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Not only is Yoel the most credentialed wrestler to ever compete in MMA, he is also a versatile guy picking up the art of striking very well. I don't see what Tim has for him except heart, Yoel by UD.


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

I'l be honest, i don't know anything about Yoel but i do hope Kennedy loses badly cause he is such a douche bag.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Hearing Joe Rogan say how much of a good wrestler Yoel is no matter what is annoying, but Kennedy's shit talking mixed with lack of impressive skills...and face...makes me vote Yoel.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

MK. said:


> I'l be honest, i don't know anything about Yoel but i do hope Kennedy loses badly cause he is such a douche bag.


Well one little factoid is that Yoel is an Olympic silver medalist, and one of only a handful of people to ever beat Cael Sanderson in a wrestling match. Cael is widely considered the greatest freestyle wrestler of all time alongside Dan Gable. 

Of course the only reason Cael ever lost was due to point scoring changes from folkstyle collegiate wrestling (in which he was undefeated in his entire career, the only American Collegiate wrestler to ever accomplish this) to freestyle olympic wrestling, but it's still a very impressive feat.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Liddellianenko said:


> Not only is Yoel the most credentialed wrestler to ever compete in MMA, he is also a versatile guy picking up the art of striking very well. I don't see what Tim has for him except heart, Yoel by UD.


And that's exactly why I'm picking Tim Kennedy to win this fight.

Yoel has great credentials but Derek Brunson took him down and was beating him until he gassed out, Tim Kennedy while not the most exciting fighter out there will not gas out and that's gonna be a problem for Yoel.

Now, Yoel is absolutely thunderous on the feet but Kennedy is gonna get in his face and make this an ugly fight and judging from Brunson/Romero I just don't know if Yoel will be able to prevent that, not to mention Kennedy took it to Roger Gracie on the ground so clearly Kennedy isn't afraid.

If I had to bet Kennedy wins an ugly fight and Yoel will look bad on his back but if Yoel brought him down with something vicious I don't think I'd complain. He looked like a killer against Tavares but I don't hold Tavares in high regard at all.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

LL said:


> And that's exactly why I'm picking Tim Kennedy to win this fight.
> 
> Yoel has great credentials but Derek Brunson took him down and was beating him until he gassed out, Tim Kennedy while not the most exciting fighter out there will not gas out and that's gonna be a problem for Yoel.
> 
> ...


This is what I believe as well. Yoel is one hell of an athlete, but I think Kennedy's MMA wrestling is going to be the deciding factor. I think Kennedy grinds out a decision. Will not be terribly surprised if Yoel pulls it out though. Seems like a pretty even matchup to me.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

I don't think Yoel is going to have the gas tank to keep up with Kennedy.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Mirage445 said:


> I don't think Yoel is going to have the gas tank to keep up with Kennedy.


That could be a problem. Romero usually fights too explosive, so cardio might be an issue where Kennedy could profit from.


----------



## Goopus (Feb 2, 2010)

I voted for Romero and think he takes a R3 TKO after a pretty competitive fight... but I was still surprised to see the poll disparity at this point.


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

Liddellianenko said:


> Well one little factoid is that Yoel is an Olympic silver medalist, and one of only a handful of people to ever beat Cael Sanderson in a wrestling match. Cael is widely considered the greatest freestyle wrestler of all time alongside Dan Gable.
> 
> Of course the only reason Cael ever lost was due to point scoring changes from folkstyle collegiate wrestling (in which he was undefeated in his entire career, the only American Collegiate wrestler to ever accomplish this) to freestyle olympic wrestling, but it's still a very impressive feat.


Well hopefully you're right and he takes him down at will and submits him.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

I don't get why people reference credentials when you already have a variety of fights to base abilities on...

Romero may be the best olympic wrestler in the UFC but he isn't the best MMA wrestler...

Kennedy is a good MMA wrestler and this will likely be a fairly close fight. Kennedy's better conditioning will probably win him the fight unless Romero can end it early with his power.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I cant remember the details, but didn't Romero win one of his fights via storming finish in the 3rd after losing the first 2? I dont see how a fighter with bad cardio is able to do that. Its not like he was knackered and threw a lucky punch. He was an animal in the 3rd.

All the above is from memory, meaning its probably a load of bollocks. If anyone can corroborate, that would be nice.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> I cant remember the details, but didn't Romero win one of his fights via storming finish in the 3rd after losing the first 2? I dont see how a fighter with bad cardio is able to do that. Its not like he was knackered and threw a lucky punch. He was an animal in the 3rd.
> 
> All the above is from memory, meaning its probably a load of bollocks. If anyone can corroborate, that would be nice.


I believe you are talking about the Brunson fight. Romero seemed pretty tired as well, which seems uncharacteristic for an Olympic wrestler. Wrestlers usually have cardio for days. Romero's was better than Brunson's though. Brunson, I think, literally gave out and just laid there while Romereo hammered him with elbows to the body.


----------



## Goat Man (Oct 19, 2007)

LL said:


> And that's exactly why I'm picking Tim Kennedy to win this fight.
> 
> Yoel has great credentials but Derek Brunson took him down and was beating him until he gassed out, Tim Kennedy while not the most exciting fighter out there will not gas out and that's gonna be a problem for Yoel.
> 
> ...


Well said. I don't believe Yoel has the gas to stay with Kennedy. I'm hoping to see more out of Kennedy than I've seen in past fights, skill wise.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Not a fan of Tim but he gets underrated every fight. And seems to be again here. 

On paper I guess Romero wins. But honestly Tim is a better striker. Better cardio im willing to bet as his is very good. Maybe some of best in the division. And his wrestling is very solid. Tim is super strong. Tim also understands his best ways to go about getting a win and sticks to them. While Romero seems to sort of just go with the flow. 

Ill be rooting for Romero to look good. But i think this is very good matchmaking and Tim is being underrated again.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Soojooko said:


> I cant remember the details, but didn't Romero win one of his fights via storming finish in the 3rd after losing the first 2? I dont see how a fighter with bad cardio is able to do that. Its not like he was knackered and threw a lucky punch. He was an animal in the 3rd.
> 
> All the above is from memory, meaning its probably a load of bollocks. If anyone can corroborate, that would be nice.


I believe you're talking about the Brunson fight.

Brunson also gassed and Yoel broke his jaw in that one.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't their a claim that Yoel doesn't try to defend take downs very well because he believes in his ability to get back to his feet once taken down? If that's the case, that may not be the best strategy against a guy like Kennedy who is fairly strong himself and good at controlling fighters on the ground. Romero may want to use those wrestling credentials to defend those take downs.

How is his MMA wrestling anyway? I have barely followed him considering I don't get to watch MMA as much since I've only been using netflix for tv lately. I know he's a strong guy with great wrestling credentials on paper and he's a powerful striker. From what I've seen, his MMA wrestling doesn't look that outstanding and he has struggled to beat guys who aren't exactly top contenders themselves.

I'm a little surprised he's so ahead on the polls, but then again, I haven't been able to watch him fight much for reasons I've already stated so I could easily be missing something.

Either way, you can't count Tim out. I'm not much of a fan of his, but his grappling isn't something you should look passed and his striking is coming along. He has solid experience against quality opponents as well, so I'm leaning toward him at the moment.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> I cant remember the details, but didn't Romero win one of his fights via storming finish in the 3rd after losing the first 2? I dont see how a fighter with bad cardio is able to do that. Its not like he was knackered and threw a lucky punch. He was an animal in the 3rd.
> 
> All the above is from memory, meaning its probably a load of bollocks. If anyone can corroborate, that would be nice.



That was the Brunson fight and the elbows that he finished with were illegal as hell... they were the exact 12/6 oclock elbows that Bones got DQed for in the Hamil fight.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Kennedy is slow and strong. Romero is Explosive and strong. I think Yoel will put a beating on Kennedy in the first two rounds and then have Kennedy lay on him for the last round.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Think Yoel wins decisively here. Too much for Tim to withstand. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## suspectchin (Apr 29, 2014)

Romero barely beats Brunson and people think he's going to run over a game opponent in Kennedy. Wrestling credentials or not, this is MMA. Romero has no wins over anyone good yet and he has looked sub par against some average competition. I think Kennedy will pick up the win here. Anyone want to make a sig bet since they are so confident in Romero?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

suspectchin said:


> Romero barely beats Brunson and people think he's going to run over a game opponent in Kennedy. Wrestling credentials or not, this is MMA. Romero has no wins over anyone good yet and he has looked sub par against some average competition. I think Kennedy will pick up the win here. Anyone want to make a sig bet since they are so confident in Romero?


Yea not getting this. Romero has a lot of potential to fight very good and be tough to beat. But anyone saying he streamrolls Tim is basically saying he is a top 5 talent. 

I don't get it. I thought I was high on Romero. But after seeing this place I'm not high on him at all I guess.


----------



## suspectchin (Apr 29, 2014)

Exactly, now don't get me wrong, I see potential as well, but he is completely unproven. Kennedy is a proven talent that has gone the distance with guys like Rockhold and Jacare. His win over Bisping alone triumphs Romero's entire MMA resume in my opinion. I'm in the same boat as you. I could see him going places eventually, but right now I think he is too green and this fight will be a good learning experience. If he does beat Kennedy, I don't think it will be easy by any means let alone a walk through. I didn't even realize he was being hyped until I checked forums. People are so quick to jump on new talent. I guess it keeps things interesting.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Hopefully this isn't a snoozer.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Could be interesting, Romero is a good wrestler and should be the better athlete. That said Kenendy is gonna stay calm and do what needs to be done. Would not be surprised to see Kennedy end up on top in a scramble and work from there to secure a submission.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Big John back in Nevada!

Awesome.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Kennedy is game. I'm on Romero's nuts and want him to go far as he is the exact opposite of Kennedy - i.e. he actually tries to be exciting. But I'll hardly be shocked if Kennedy pulls this off. 

Though I'd much rather watch him get his brains battered


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Romero is kicking his ass in every area


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Hmmm. If Romero doesn't gas, he should take this comfortably. Kennedy doesn't seem to have much for him atm. 

A Yoel Romero with top notch cardio would be ridiculous.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Hmmm. If Romero doesn't gas, he should take this comfortably. Kennedy doesn't seem to have much for him atm.
> 
> A Yoel Romero with top notch cardio would be ridiculous.


He would be a legit top 5 guy. Romero will dominate this round then lose the 3rd is my guess


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

... he may get finished if he doesn't get his act together, haha.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Wow gassy gassy Romero. Might get finished in round 3.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Dude that's bullshit!

Come on I don't even like Kennedy but that's ******* horseshit!


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

holy shit this fight is insane


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Haha! Insanity!


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Cheating Cuban... Great fight but seriously come on.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Wow.

Would have liked to seen what happened if Yoel hadn't got extra time on the stool.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

That was ******* beautiful, I love it.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

amazing fight. That was FOTN so far. 

Kennedy survived the war, but couldn't suvive the soldier of god


----------



## Hazflo (Oct 17, 2007)

*What a load of shit*

Tim just got robbed. Yoel cheated with that milking the clock. That extra 15 secs changed the fight he was so out of it Kennedy would have finished him.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

Yoel should have been disqualified. Great fight but Big John needed to just DQ him inbetween rounds.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Wow, what the hell.

This guy's insane. lol

THE WORD OF JESUS, THE POWER OF JESUS!

Makes Vitor look like a sane person.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Meh. If it means Tim Kennedy getting his clock cleaned, I'll give it a pass.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

Ridiculous stunt from Romero's corner, game changer.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

Said it in another thread that should have been a DQ. What's to stop you just refusing to get up from your stool for 5 mins if there is no DQ?


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Even if he is batshit crazy, Romero is fun to watch I say give him Bisping.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

He's getting boos and he deserves them. The guy and his camp cheated and the bell saved his ass, he would have been out.

Meh, very bad taste in my mouth after this one.


----------



## Hazflo (Oct 17, 2007)

anderton46 said:


> Said it in another thread that should have been a DQ. What's to stop you just refusing to get up from your stool for 5 mins if there is no DQ?


Exactly they better make that a n/c or guys will start doing the same.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm guessing Romero took some extra time on the stool, but what actually happened? My video feed cut out in between rounds.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

I missed the start of the third round, what the hell happened and why were they allowed to delay the round or what ever?


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Great fight. But seriously, Kennedy has grounds for a protest. That was complete BS & easily could have changed the fight.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

You can't really blame him for surviving until the bell


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I want Romero Vs Belfort just to see who god loves more. I think he should get the winner of Machida/Dollaway


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

Like Metallica said. Advantages are taken not handed out.


----------



## Cerroney! (Dec 4, 2011)

I wouldn't blame Romero though. He was game tonight and fight with tons of heart. Awesome fight, great win for Romero and I say let him fight Bisping.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Bullshit delay and 3 clean back of the head shots to finish... Good job I don't like Kennedy or I'd be more annoyed at that. Crazy fight though, amazing card so far with so much more to go.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I'm guessing Romero took some extra time on the stool, but what actually happened? My video feed cut out in between rounds.


Yeah, basically his team lingered around. Big John told them to leave but he just sat on his stool, then his team came back in and started talking to him again. Then he finally got off his stool and walked to the cage door to talk. Then walked to the middle of the cage so had to be told to get in his corner. Probably gave himself a minute extra.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

The break in between rounds was over and Romero's corner just rushed out and left Yoel there on the stool for like fifteen seconds.


----------



## Jumanji (Mar 30, 2011)

The round was supposed to start but Romeros corner didn't leave the cage and Romero wouldn't get up from the stool. I wouldn't blame Romero for this he was rocked and probably had no clue what was going on id blame his corner.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

I've still no idea what happened in between rounds.

Edit: Ah, ok. He should have been disqualified on the spot then.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Basically, Romero got an extra minute to recover from being rocked that he shouldn't have had. The extra minute gave him time to get his wits & enough energy for a brief explosion to start the round.


----------



## suspectchin (Apr 29, 2014)

Well, when I'm wrong, I'm wrong. Haha. Shady ending but whatever. I'm happy Romero is moving up the ladder. Not a fan of Kennedy even though I respect his skills.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

It's been awhile since I've seen this kind of mad turnaround brawl to the wall finish!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I don't think Yoels team broke the rules but they bent the shit out of them and personally I don't really like how that played out.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Dat finish though!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

> Kevin Iole @KevinI · 37m
> The inspector told the corner to wipe off Romero's face which is why the delay happened


There's also a GIF floating about which shows the Inspector ordering Romero's coaches to wipe the blood from his face, which is why they return with a towel and Yoel stays sitting. 

Looks like some of you owe Romero an apology!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Toxic said:


> I don't think Yoels team broke the rules but they bent the shit out of them and personally I don't really like how that played out.


This is not different than when they cut Ali's glove to give him time to recover. You do what you've got to do to help your guy win. If that means "accidentally" leaving the stool in there you do it. If you ain't cheating you ain't trying.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

http://mmajunkie.com/2014/09/rep-sa...rotest-outcome-of-yoel-romero-bout-at-ufc-178

Looks like Kennedy will be protesting this decision. 



> “The guy couldn’t answer the bell,” Palmisciano wrote via text. “And he admitted in the interview he couldn’t get up. Pretty sure that’s a DQ.”





> “If you can’t get off the stool in a minute the fight is over,” Kennedy told UFC interviewers after the fight. “Not a minute and a half, not two minutes, not two and a half minutes while your coaches are still putting Vaseline on you and toweling you off. That fight should’ve been over, period.”


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm just happy I got to see Tom Kennedy's ass beat down. By any means necessarily.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Not a fan of Tim Kennedy. AT ALL. But he has every right to be pissed at how that played out.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

I keep reading peaople saying that Big John should have taken a point. That's the stupidest thing I've heard all day, as that would have only delayed the start of the round more. It wasn't McCarthy's fault, the old geezer told them to wipe the extra vaseline off.


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

Seriously. What the fvck. Talk about some cheating bullshit. This fight should be overturned to a NC.


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

^

Yeah, I agree. The glove grabbing was digusting.










Watching Kennedy raising his arms in victory while Yoel had the vasiline wiped and then him being laid out like that was really satisfying


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

I watched the fight live on my TV and was like WTF is going on?? Their was a guy in a blue shirt I believe checking Yoel's cut so that might save him if Tim tries to protest the fight.

I will say this much, he should of been standing and his corner should have been out of the ring. But after watching Tim grab shorts, gloves, and cage for two rounds I really don't care.


----------



## Swp (Jan 2, 2010)

Why do people freak and , Yoel didnt do anything wrong , he just stood there... 
And why people act like Kennedy deserved to win ? he was losing untill he grabbed Yoel's gloved and tagged him...


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Apart from Cruz's return this was my happiest moment of this card. 

The glove grab was blatant and the ref didn't even see it. And to make it all worse it almost won Kennedy the fight had it not been for the bell.

edit: if Kennedy's protest is successful I will personally send that gif to the athletic commission. If they rule Yoel couldn't continue then it was due to illegal shots, therefore it's a DQ for Kennedy.


----------



## miceld (Jun 22, 2013)

Killz said:


> Not a fan of Tim Kennedy. AT ALL. But he has every right to be pissed at how that played out.


This.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Old school fan said:


> ^
> 
> Yeah, I agree. The glove grabbing was digusting.
> 
> ...


This gif pretty much seals it ... Tim got his ass whupped the entire fight and only had a chance because he cheated to rock Yoel. 

Then ironically he got his just desserts when Yoel was allowed to recover to an official telling them to wipe off vaseline, and he got beat into the ground.

Yoel won it fair and square, dominant in every aspect, good win and into the top 5 for him. The MW div is looking like a shark tank now.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

Old school fan said:


> ^
> 
> Yeah, I agree. The glove grabbing was digusting.
> 
> ...


Came in to post this gif. Leaving satisfied. Eat a dick Kennedy.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

It's hard to feel sorry for Kennedy when (a) he's a dick at the best of times, (b) he immediately took to Twitter to whine like a baby, and (c) he confronted Romero backstage immediately after the fight. What is Romero going to do, overturn the decision? 

I know in his mind, he has a right to be upset, despite the fact he grabbed Romero's shorts and gloves repeatedly. But if you feel you have a legitimate complaint, then take it to the commission. Crying over Twitter and throwing a tantrum backstage just reeks of childish behaviour and makes me all the more happy I got to see Tim laid out.

They talk about his military career as though I'm supposed to be in awe, but I can't respect a man with Tim's complete lack of class, regardless of his service.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Seems like I was one of the few people who saw Tim holding Romero's glove as he was rocking him... I was quite angry when the round ended seeing as how hurt Romero was... then was pleasantly surprised when his corner took matters into their own hands allowing Romero to recover and give him a fighting chance in the 3rd.

Very satisfying to watch Kennedy lose, even if I have to listen to the Jesus talk.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Apart from Cruz's return this was my happiest moment of this card.
> 
> The glove grab was blatant and the ref didn't even see it. And to make it all worse it almost won Kennedy the fight had it not been for the bell.
> 
> *edit: if Kennedy's protest is successful I will personally send that gif to the athletic commission. If they rule Yoel couldn't continue then it was due to illegal shots, therefore it's a DQ for Kennedy.*


Bawahahah! Somebody twitter this to Tim Kennedy. I'd like to hear his reaction. 

He can dish it out but he can't take it. He seems like a very machiavellian fighter. That was definitely satisfying.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I didnt see the glove holding... but yea, that evens it out  and damn, Romero really has a chin, that last good shot Kennedy landed was right on the very point of his chin as he was leaning back... that would put a lot of fighters to sleep.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

That was an insane fight. Cheating strategies clashing. Brutal original ending.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

The glove grabbing gif has been sent to Tom Kennedy , but he hasn't responded yet. Not by me though, I don't use any social media.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I never noticed the glove holding. I retract my previous statement about Kennedy having a right to be pissed.

**** you Tim Kennedy. What goes around comes around.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Well I saw a longer gif of that and he started with hand control and as Romero pulled away his hand slid to the glove. It was only for a split second, that gif shown above is in slo-mo so it seems more blatant.

You can see the gif in this article. Can't imbed it here, it's protected so I can't get the link.

I did not watch the fight and I am a fan of both guys but this doesn't really seem like an punishable offense.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Pure robbery.. I can't stand Kennedy, he's a complete douche but when a fighter refuses to answer the bell it's an automatic TKO.

Kennedy was yelling at Romero to get off of his stool and Romero just kept sitting there....


----------



## suspectchin (Apr 29, 2014)

He may have only had his glove for a second, but that second could have made all the difference in the world considering Yoel was unable to get out of the way of those punches because of that probably. Either way, Kennedy is annoying.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Kennedy needs to respond to that gif immediately. He nearly won the entire fight while rule breaking. No one can hold Yoel accountable because he was KOed, he didnt know where he was. I do think both are absolute cnts though.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Pure robbery.. I can't stand Kennedy, he's a complete douche but when a fighter refuses to answer the bell it's an automatic TKO.
> 
> Kennedy was yelling at Romero to get off of his stool and Romero just kept sitting there....


Romero actually got less recovery time than he should have... a foul that hurts and opponent normally results in up to 5 mins to recover.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

in the words of the wise rampage : REMATCH!!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Joabbuac said:


> Romero actually got less recovery time than he should have... a foul that hurts and opponent normally results in up to 5 mins to recover.


Not valid. Had the ref caught that glove hold he could have deducted a point. Fight still on. He could have given Romero 5 mins to recover. Fight still on.

Yoel Romero not answering the bell for half a minute is an automatic TKO. Either way at least we know that Yoel is breakable now... if you hit this guy hard enough he won't even come out to fight for the next round. 

Middleweights take notes.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Old school fan said:


>


By this time, Tim Kennedy probably is aware of this gif. I don't expect him to come forward and try to explain it. However, I expect he quits trying to dispute the result of the fight and swallow his defeat to Romero and never ever talking about it again.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Look at Kennedys swollen whiney stupid face. :laugh:


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Doesn't really seem so bad in this version.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> By this time, Tim Kennedy probably is aware of this gif. I don't expect him to come forward and try to explain it. However, I expect he quits trying to dispute the result of the fight and swallow his defeat to Romero and never ever talking about it again.


I hope so, Although I would be happy with them ruling Kennedy getting a 2nd rd TKO. It would give me a few more FFL points.  I just saw that he and Romero got the fight of the night bonus, so that may shut him up more than anything. I wonder if it were ruled a NC would they take back the Bonus?


----------



## Nomale (Apr 22, 2007)

Term said:


> Doesn't really seem so bad in this version.


Still it looks like he tries to back away and that second uppercut lands because he couldn't. Right on the chin no less.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Not valid. Had the ref caught that glove hold he could have deducted a point. Fight still on. He could have given Romero 5 mins to recover. Fight still on.
> 
> Yoel Romero not answering the bell for half a minute is an automatic TKO. Either way at least we know that Yoel is breakable now... if you hit this guy hard enough he won't even come out to fight for the next round.
> 
> Middleweights take notes.


Not valid? Romero would of never been hurt if Kennedy had not of fouled him... This situation should of never happened and if Romero had been tko'ed it would be grounds for being changed to a no contest. 

I also think its harsh to blame Romero for not coming out, he was completely rocked... 10 seconds more in that round and he would have been stopped, I don't think it proved he was "breakable" (who isn't) He was leaning back and took a full force shot right on the point of his chin, of course he was hurt....


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Not valid. Had the ref caught that glove hold he could have deducted a point. Fight still on. He could have given Romero 5 mins to recover. Fight still on.
> 
> Yoel Romero not answering the bell for half a minute is an automatic TKO. Either way at least we know that Yoel is breakable now... if you hit this guy hard enough he won't even come out to fight for the next round.
> 
> Middleweights take notes.


It was kind of a weird situation. There was also the issue that the ref (or anorther official) told Romero's corner to come back to wipe his face with a towel which delayed the start of the second round.

For me it's not completely clear who is to blame there.


----------

